# Every Sportmans Need to See This!!! :(



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

http://real-hunters.com/full.swf

This is SAD!!! :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Those of you who are BIG Jimmy Houston fishing fans, think again after watching this god awful horrible video thats now a viewable source to the public and anti-hunting groups.
http://www.petitiononline.com/020206/petition.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is an old petition.....was on the net a year ago.Yet he still has a show on.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had my doubts about a lot of those kind of films. If those guys aren't hunting private honey holes my guess is that they're hunting places just like in the film.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

KEN W, understand many people dont visit the forums everyday and sits on the computer 24-7, I first found out about yesturday, hence is why im sharing. Theres millions of people who im sure havent seen it. I think its a very informative video that you will see on tops of most forums for many years to come.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My speakers are busted, what went on?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

TFW,

Thanks for posting. I couldn't get the link to work when this was posted awhile ago. Of course, the high fence hunting operations in NODAK are all 100% above board and legal. Just ask them.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

it's not realy hunting if you do it like that!


----------

